# USPS Bad!!!!



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

In the past week I have received a shipment and sent a shipment USPS. I know it was my bad for shipping this way and I will never ship USPS again and this is the story why.

On Monday the 30th, I had a shipment of thumbs shipped out from Utah through USPS Express. They were guaranteed to be here on the 31st by noon. Well, at 1pm USPS had no clue where my package was and boy did both the shipper and I complained. They promised I would be called when it arrived at the post office sorting facility a few towns over. I decided the morning of the 1st to take a drive there. I was passing my towns post office on the way there when I received a phone call. My frogs were at the local post office!! I went in and grabbed the frogs ripped open the box to find them all alive. 4 phase packs and double styrofoam boxed saved the frogs. The shipper received his money back for the delayed shipping.

Since it was a trade, I needed to ship back my frogs to him in Utah. I chose to wait a week and let us both get some rest from the ordeal. Shipping frogs sucks when they get lost. We decided to try our luck with USPS again! Mistake mistake mistake!! Who thought it could be that bad back to back. I shipped on Monday the 6th and had it held for pickup at his local PO. At 11:20a on the 7th when he had not received a call, he called looking for the package. We were shocked when we heard the package was out for delivery. The PO try calling the delivery guy and could not get ahold of him. They finally sent someone out to drive his route and retrieve the frogs. The frogs arrived at the PO and signed for at 11:56a. If my buddy had not been diligent in tracking the package, it would have been late again!

I called and lodged a complaint with USPS about both shipments. Two days later (today) I received a call back. The lady on the phone was very apologetic and understanding. She said she would call both post offices and let them know what had transpired and inform them they need to be more careful with 'hold for pick-up' packages. 

About 20 min after hanging up with her I received another call form the same lady. She was calling to let me know that we should not have received a refund for our first shipment! The PO does not guarantee 'live' shipment to be within 24 hours at all! They need the extra time to ensure the live cargo is not on the same plane as something cooled with dry ice or other CO2 releasing packages. 

Moral: Do not use USPS!! From now on its Ship your reptiles!!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I've shipped hundreds of boxes USPS. The better part of these contained live plants and I've only had a handful of problems.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Btw these were my first two bad experiences with usps.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Well You're not the only person having problems with USPS in the last 2 weeks..I'm not sure what has happened over there, but that place is turning into a joke quite fast.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had several issues in the last 5 months with them.one just this past week!


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I gave them the benefit of the doubt, but enough is enough.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Found this on my door step .Lucky it was just some plants. It was smashed soaked then wraped in plastic. Ow and nothing inside.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Fortunately Chris knows how to pack frogs.

And USPS wonders why they're struggling to find business....


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Jake, I completely agree with you. I must have said that to everyone I spoke to at usps. Chris does pack the frogs well. I usually wouldnt ship in the winter, but he did a great job.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

USPS is great for shipping, everything but frogs. Frogs need to go FedEx. overnight. 
USPS is great for plants because 2 or three or even 4 days the plants are still alive. Frogs not so much, we spend so much on the animals, the good shipping costs , be prepared.

Daryl


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree but usps uses fedex planes. It really shouldnt be that much difference. There are horror stories involving each carrier.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Used USPS to ship frogs once, they arrived on time but were delivered when they were supposed to be Hold for Pickup. I was really suprised by the doorbell at 10 am with the postman standing there with the frogs. I pointed to the "Hold for Pickup" sticker and aske him whats that about. He just says oh, Sign here please.

I went to the PC later that day and nerd raged. I'd even called them the next day to give them a heads up that I was expecting a hold for pickup package. I got a refund because they were even able to go check my carrier's box and found a note to look for that package. It turns out another carrier was delivering for her that day. The next time she came on Friday she knocked and apologized. I think I'm lucky that my local USPS carriers do at least try.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

froggymike said:


> I agree but usps uses fedex planes. It really shouldnt be that much difference. There are horror stories involving each carrier.


The difference is that they don't use the Fed-ex tracking system so it does make a lot of difference.... All because packages end up on a fed-ex plane doesn't mean that they are handled the same... 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

froggymike said:


> I agree but usps uses fedex planes. It really shouldnt be that much difference. There are horror stories involving each carrier.





Ed said:


> The difference is that they don't use the Fed-ex tracking system so it does make a lot of difference.... All because packages end up on a fed-ex plane doesn't mean that they are handled the same...
> 
> Ed


Additionally, you are going through two systems. 
1) Processing through USPS system where it may or may not be scanned one time and one time only for the rest of the trip. USPS freely admits they don't even bother with the initial scan much of the time.
2) Travel time to Fedex--no tracking
3) processing and travel time through Fedex--no tracking
4) Travel time from Fedex to USPS--no tracking
5) Processing through USPS system again--no tracking 
Compared to 
1) Processing and travel time through Fedex using scanning with real time tracking

Now take this into account. If something happens and the plane fills up, who's packages are going first? FedEx's customers who paid a premium price, or USPS's cheap wholesale account?


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Not arguing with anyone on USPS logistics. I spoke with many people within the organization about the way things are. Thanks for the added info guys.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I've had things returned to the sender because USPS claimed they tried to deliver it... No live animals though.


----------



## CrazyDart (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, sounds like you have all been lucky with USPS... I have not had as GOOD of luck. I lived in Huntsville, AL for 3 years and all I can say is shipping through the USPS is just like throwing money in the trash. A personal fav was when I ordered a snake hook... the mail person took the 4 foot box, bent it in half and jammed it in my mailbox. I cant tell you how many boxes we got with only half the stuff in it... they would just attach a note that it was damaged in shipping... somehow all the valuable items would be the ones missing. We have been gone for 5 years now, but my wife sent 6 gift cards to different people in that area in December... not a single one made it. I dont think we ever got a credit card or check in the mail. It took our bank 3 tries before they realized they should fedex the bank card. The post masters that I filed complaints to just said I was wasting my time and I should use a different shipping service. I was shocked... but they are right.

Now all that said, I have had frogs killed by every major shipping company. Once I had Fedex throw a box that was supposed to be held at the location on my front porch in the snow... I had been on the phone with them just 4 hours before and they said they had the box and would hold it. I didnt get a refund (credit, the sender sent it as COD or what every their equiv is), they sent me to collections. It happens with them all. You can pack them well, but if they go missing and never show up again, does it matter how well they are packed?

I recall personally going through 8 bins of boxes one night because the shipping company (dont recall which one this time) hadnt seen the box all day... so I said I will do their job for them... and I found my box. I have no idea why the manager let me, but it just speaks to their incompetence. In the end, I have found that NONE of them will honor insurance if a live animal is involved... if you get money from the insurance, consider your self lucky.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've had issues with both fedex and USPS and I'll never use either of them again. The people there are incompetent and rude. I've only had one problem with UPS and it was not a big deal thanks to proper packaging. The package was delayed a day. They knew where it was. So it wasn't lost like with USPS.

I will ONLY ship UPS. At least then my package probably won't come with a giant bash in the side of it (Fedex). Or the delivery man won't leave the package at the end of my driveway when it says it needs a signature (USPS).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

CrazyDart said:


> You can pack them well, but if they go missing and never show up again, does it matter how well they are packed?


Are you saying it doesn't matter if you pack them well or not??? I don't understand that phrase at all. How would you know that they will never arrive? Hope for the best but plan for the worst. I had a shipment of Vanzolinii disappear for 10 days through USPS. Fortunately I believe that frogs should be packed as well as you possibly can. All 4 of them survived and are now producing froglets in Staten Island.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I've had issues with both fedex and usps. One of the worst was shipping to L.A. I don't think ill ship there again.

I did have a package shipped last week usps that arrived prior to noon. Cost $18.50 too for overnight. One state away so shouldn't have been hard to get it right. Tho I still didn't have 100% confidence in them and I probably wouldn't with any shipper. Too many negatives to have 100% confidence. Fun putting trust in others to do things they say theyll do, isn't it?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Every single organization is subject to the whims of its employees.

A BIG part of the issue with USPS is that the Union protects its BAD employees. This sucks as it takes the whole Organization down at least one notch in quality.

My Girlfriend works for USPS - and if all employees were like her, you would never have any issues with them. It's too bad that not all employees take pride in their work.

This doesn't mean that I don't care that you're having issues - on the contrary, these issues possibly affect my Girlfriend's future with USPS (I'm sure you've all read about some of their issues). 

Having said all this - I've used USPS many many many times, and only once have I have had ANY issue. I had a box of Reed Frogs show up a day late once, and the frogs were just fine bc/ they were packaged well.

s


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

And the day will come when UPS fails you - it's inevitable.

s



thedude said:


> I've had issues with both fedex and USPS and I'll never use either of them again. The people there are incompetent and rude. I've only had one problem with UPS and it was not a big deal thanks to proper packaging. The package was delayed a day. They knew where it was. So it wasn't lost like with USPS.
> 
> I will ONLY ship UPS. At least then my package probably won't come with a giant bash in the side of it (Fedex). Or the delivery man won't leave the package at the end of my driveway when it says it needs a signature (USPS).


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> And the day will come when UPS fails you - it's inevitable.
> 
> s


Of course, I worry every time I ship that they are gonna screw up. But by comparison they are still the better choice IMO.


----------



## muskrat24 (May 27, 2011)

I havn't had to much trouble with USPS. Never shipped anything live though. I personally dislike Fedex. Seems like their carriers are always rude, don't care and it shouldn't take 3 days to recieve a piece of medical equipment when I paid for overnight shipping.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

We have all had issues with every shipper. Each of us has own preferences in shipping. I will never ship lives again usps buy will most like use them again for nonlive things. Keep this thread in mind whenever you have a bad experience with usps.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I haven't shipped in a while, but years ago, I was told by someone in the know, that marking a package as being live animals, using usps, usually results in them being delayed while they wait for a "special" plane. I know it's technically against the law to not mark the package too though. I've had about equal amounts of delays with both usps and FedEx, but the lack of accurate tracking data via usps makes it more frustrating.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

I've gone through USPS a couple of times, and while I've only had one frog arrive dead, they've been consistently bad about tracking packages. I always ask for my frogs to be held at the hub, and they've never actually been held. They always go out for delivery, and even in California, that has been a problem given bad temperatures and delivery times. 

They're still better than UPS, though. And I haven't yet tried Ship Your Reptile, though I think I'm going to from now on. I hate shipping and have been lucky enough to keep most of my sales local, but there's just nothing more depressing than waiting for a frog and having it arrive dead.


----------



## DinoFuel (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a problem with USPS not ringing the door bell and leaving live insects. Since I complained they have been much better.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I used to work for UPS, I wouldn't even trust them to ship toilet paper.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogparty said:


> I used to work for UPS, I wouldn't even trust them to ship toilet paper.


Arrival condition: slightly used?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Package opened with the TP missing


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

A mail carrier told me consider yourself lucky if anything of value mailed to you even makes it into your hands.


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

ivhad some bad experiancesb4 thankgod not with frog deliveries


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I almost always ship USPS unless they won't gaurantee next day shipping. Then I use FedEx. Has anyone noticed declining quality in USPS since they started cutting jobs? I thought I would ask since I haven't shipped since last fall.


----------



## Affordable Exotics (Mar 1, 2012)

I ship about 5 - 10 times a week with USPS and have minimal issues. They actually carry with Fedex. Dont get me wrong, there are tricks you need to work around,but most areas I have shipped to have been fine.


----------



## cosyis77 (Mar 12, 2012)

live animals shall never be shipped via usps


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you for the all inclusive - hey, I'm RIGHT - advice.

For the record - I've done hundreds of shipments (ok, maybe a hundred) with USPS with no issues, _yet_.

And I sure as hell hope I haven't just jinxed myself.

s


cosyis77 said:


> live animals shall never be shipped via usps


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I ship with the USPS because I've had worst experiences with every other shipper. Everyone has problems - USPS seems to have fewer than other shippers I've just, including Delta Dash. I'll never use them again - 4 or 5 packages has problems and they weren't responsible - yeah right.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Scott said:


> Thank you for the all inclusive - hey, I'm RIGHT - advice.
> 
> For the record - I've done hundreds of shipments (ok, maybe a hundred) with USPS with no issues, _yet_.
> 
> ...


 
Before I moved to a more rural region I had stuffed shipped via USPS only had one bad experience (and that was also part of the shipper's fault).. I had a box with some of the Atelopus hoogmoedii that came into the country back in the mid 1990s shipped to me.. The postal employee never left a note saying that the box had been attempted to be delivered (and the shipper never told me he had shipped the toads).. Five days after the attempted delivery, the delivery person asked if I had picked up the box.. it had been sitting in thier office that entire time. The toads were in terrible shape and I lost all of them over the next three days. 

We're more rural and outside of getting some chicks delivered on a Sunday, we've had more bad luck with lost shipments (they seem to go into the Philadelphia hub and disappear only to occasionally reappear weeks to months later) and this includes books, boxes, and stamp orders than the good shipments (and our local delivery guy is a great guy and very diligent). 

Ed


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm had some solarte overnighted to me..been waiting all day for them.would of been nice if the USPS guy would have even bothered to come to my door, he did manage to throw my other package at my door and run off rather quickly though.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I've only ever used shipyourreptiles.com. They just use fedex and slap their label on top, but they offer cheap insurance and will let you claim if the package is late or the contents are dead. Every time I've shipped and it's been late, I've gotten a refund for my shipping costs. I pack the boxes for the long haul, though. Veterinary pharmaceutical coolers, phase 22 packs, air-pac cushions, etc.

You pretty much have to assume it will be late no matter which carrier you use. Then you can anticipate it, and hopefully come out with live frogs at the end of it all.


----------

